# Another Original!! - 'Gary Moore'



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi again Guys,

Here is my tribute to the late, great Gary Moore, that I did a while ago - and again this has been on my HDD for a year or so.

https://soundcloud.com/jim-sorbie/20150128-gary-moore

I wanted to write a tribute which included guitar styles from various Gary Moore era, including the blues and rock stuff. The first part is a shuffle, followed by a 'Walking by Myself' part, then an earlier rockier and finally something from the G-Force period.

I hope you like. I didn't spend much time on this and most are one takes, which have a few bum notes but I think it adds to it.

Recorded in Logic with ezDrummer, amps sims - mostly S-Gear here, Oberheim OP-X (love the grainy synth sounds) and Trillian for bass.

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

That was really good, liked the mix of eras! I am an old Gary Moore fan from the 80s - my fav from him is Shapes of Things - great solo and killer rhythm guitar tone.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Very, very cool...great licks....GM is one of my all time faves.


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks guys,

i grew up listening to GM, after watching him on 'The Old Grey Whistle Test' in UK around 78 (?) playing 'Back On The Streets' with Phil Lynott, after just releasing the solo album of the same name. I saw him many times live, notably with G-Force supporting Whitesnake, when I didn't it was GM's band until the gig and it blew my mind - he was awesome. Whitesnake were boring after that! (I saw an u/k band supprting Sabbath in 78 called Van Halen - left after the first Sabbath songs!). I saw GM with Lizzy, on the Corridors of Power tour and on his later band, Scars, tour.

One of my favourites is 'Cold-Hearted' off 'Corridors of Power' - I love the Strat sound on that album.

Jim


----------

